# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Gruaja dhe virtytet e saj!

## Elisa_

Eshte me se e pranueshme ne shoqerine e sotme qe nje femer arrin te perballoje gjithcka... detyrimet familjare, karieren e saj dhe arrin edhe te plotesoje te gjitha qefet e veta estetiken, veshjen dhe tualetin etj. 

A eshte shoqeria Shqiptare e gatshme te eci po me te njejtat hapa ne kete aspekt?
A eshte e pranueshme per gjinine mashkullore te brezit te vjeter dhe te ri? (Duke pasur parasysh brezat e ndare ne 10 vite secilin)


Sa te ingranuara jane femrat shqiptare per te ecur po me keto hapa?

----------


## Djalke-pe-Korce

Femrat shqiptare qe jetojne jashte vendit jane plotesisht te integruara, dhe po ecin me keto hapa. Mjaftojne vetem vitet e para jashte dhe i meson tere hapat qe duhet te besh e si ti besh. 
Me siguri qe ide te ngjashme jane shperndare dhe ne Shqiperi. Po duhen pasur parasysh dhe rrethanat dhe favoret qe ofrohen ne Shqiperi per te realizuar kete mevetesine e femres shqiptare. 
Reagimi i gjinise mashkullore? Normalisht qe do egzistojne ata qe e kundershtojne por do kete dhe ka shume prej atyre qe do ta/e perkrahin ne kontrast me kohe me pare kur nje ide e tille ishte vetem nje ide dhe asgje me shume. Me kalimin e kohes gjithcka do behet me e lehte dhe do pranohet pa kushte!!

----------


## MiLaNiStE

A eshte shoqeria Shqiptare e gatshme te eci po me te njejtat hapa ne kete aspekt?
per mendimin tim jo, ma mer menja duhet ti duhen edhe sh vite.

A eshte e pranueshme per gjinine mashkullore te brezit te vjeter dhe te ri? (Duke pasur parasysh brezat e ndare ne 10 vite secilin)
Nuk e di ca tpergjigjem per ket se pak mintereso.. 

Sa te ingranuara jane femrat shqiptare per te ecur po me keto hapa?
Mendoj qe deshira eshte e madhe por mundsit jo...

----------


## romeoOOO

*Tani shoqeria shqipetare po ecen shume shpejt, por shpesh here ngaterron rruge dhe hyn ne rruge qorre! Shqipeteret qe jetojne ne memedhe kan filluar pak te ecin perpara por akoma nuk mund te flitet per nje panvarsi te plote, sepse jan gjithmone te varura nga leket! Ngaqe per shumicen nuk ka pune, ose nuk kan qef eshte shume e veshtire pra nje perparim i nje niveli qe mund ta ket nje vajze shqiptare jashte shtetit!
Sa per meshkujt shqiptar meret me mend qe dicka e tille po fillon ti beje qe te mendohen, dhe te ndryshojne sjellje, pasi nese deri tani mund te silleshin si te donin pasi femra nuk kishte rruge tjeter, tani ato duhet te ndryshojne mentalitet!


persh.*

----------


## bija_e_detit

Femra Moderne...Shtepia, Kariera dhe Qefi 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eshte me se e pranueshme ne shoqerine e sotme qe nje femer arrin te perballoje gjithcka... detyrimet familjare, karieren e saj dhe arrin edhe te plotesoje te gjitha qefet e veta estetiken, veshjen dhe tualetin etj. 

A eshte shoqeria Shqiptare e gatshme te eci po me te njejtat hapa ne kete aspekt?
A eshte e pranueshme per gjinine mashkullore te brezit te vjeter dhe te ri? (Duke pasur parasysh brezat e ndare ne 10 vite secilin)


Sa te ingranuara jane femrat shqiptare per te ecur po me keto hapa?
__________________


NQS nje femer do te arrije dicka ne fushen profesionale , atehere ajo mund ta beje dhe ska rendesi hic ca mendon gjinia mashkullore ose shoqeria shqiptare se keto gjera te mykura edhe prapanike te tipit "shoqeria edhe opinioni" , na kane lene prapa bote neve. kshu qe power to the women

----------


## Elisa_

> "shoqeria edhe opinioni" , na kane lene prapa bote neve. kshu qe power to the women


Shoqeria dhe opinioni eshte prezent ne cdo shoqeri prandaj edhe cdo shoqeri eshte e ndare ne tre shkalle E varfer, E mesme dhe E pasur.

----------


## Genti^Itali

ka kategori te ndryshme femrash
Jan ato femra qe jetojn jash vendit
jan ato femra qe jetojn ne tiran ose qytete si tirana (te medhaja)
Kto jan femra te standartit europian
Pasaj ka edhe nga ato shushka me nje sy qe mbajn akoma çitjane


Dua te them qe niveli i femres shqiptare po ritet si per qefin shtepin dhe punen.

----------


## Pasiqe

Une mezi c'pres qe femra te behet sa me e pavarur sepse po ta kete gjithe mendjen te une me merr frymen.

Femrat shqiptare thuajse i kam harruar sepse kam qene ne mergim. Qe kane ndryshuar shume, kane ndryshuar. Nje cike per mire e nje cike per keq.

Per mire: Nuk duken me si katunare e vishen me bukur, lyhen me shume e prezantohen me me kujdes. Nuk kane me komplekse inferioriteti, dine te mbajne nje muhabet gjalle, ia dine vlerat vetes.

Per keq: Ndonjehere vishen si prostituta sepse kujtojne se ashtu eshte moda dhe kane ngut te dalin nga zgjedha e veshjes klasike sepse u duket jashte mode. Une dola njehere me nje goce shume te mire, po me vinte turp sepse i kishte cizmet gati sa te Julia Roberts te "Pretty Woman".

----------


## Klaraaa

mendoj qe shumica e femrave qe jane jashte shtetit e shikojne realitetin dhe e jetojne ate dhe sigurisht qe do adoptohet me jeten e huaj, ne kuptimin e mire te fjales, psh. mbaron shkollen gjen vetveten, duke gjetur pune ne profesion, sigurisht qe zgjerohet horizonti, shoqeria dhe rriten kerkesat per jeten....Shkurt behet e zonja vetes, 

Ndersa nje femer ne shqiperi sado qe te mundohet, eshte kopjimi neper tv dhe revista dhe sigurisht qe opinioni sic e thane edhe me siper egziston jo ne permasa te vogla qe mund te jete jashte shqiperise,por ne permasa teper te medha. Mbaron shkollen ne Shqiperi por mundesite jane shume te vogla punesimi dhe femra gjithmone eshte nen sundimin mashkullor, duke mos krijuar vetveten, por si gjithmone e varur....

Persa i perket veshjes, psh ne Tirane te punosh ne zyre, duhet me minifund qe nuk ka nevoje per palosje ( aq te shkurtra) me bluze te hapura dhe jo profesionale...pse? Sepse ashtu i kerkon pergjegjesi....Po te shkosh ne pune ketu ashtu....me mire mos shko fare sepse e ke te garantuar vajtjen ne shtepi, nderrim veshje, 
Ne Shqiperi e kapin boten nga bishti, dhe mendojne se ashtu eshte....pavaresisht se e kane mendimin e gabuar...por ndonjehere mbetesh pa fjale se nje koment i vogel, shperthen ne grindje....

----------


## Edna- shpk

Mos harrojme qe ne diktature te gjitha femrat shqiptare punonin .Ishin nena dhe bashkshorte.
Shume me pamjen e jashtme nuk merreshin sepse kushtet nuk ishin te pershtatshme.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Gruaja moderne*

_TAJAR ZAVALANI_


_Retro/ Sa ka ndryshuar sot mendimi dhe mentaliteti shqiptar nga të kuptuarit e gruas moderne krahasuar me gati 100 vjet më parë, kur Tajar Zavalani shkroi esenë e mëposhtme Gruaja moderne!?_





Meqenëse Sonatae Kreutzer-i i dha njëfarë aktualiteti çështjes së gruas, sot në këto shtylla do të merremi, me një libër që flet mi gruan moderne, gruan e re.

Thamë se Tolstoi kish të drejtë në esencë kur analizonte krizën e marrëdhënieve seksuale. Këtë krizë ay e shihte në prishjen e traditave mi shenjtërinë e martesës, mi besnikërinë e të martuarve kundrejt njëri-tjetrit. Pas Tolstoit arsyeja e vërtetë e kësaj krize vjen ngaqë burrat e shikojnë gruan vetëm si një mjet dëfrimi, martohen ashtu sikur blejnë një plaçkë dhe nuk çajnë kokën të hyjnë në shpirtin e gruas që të kënaqin nevojat e saj spirituale.

Kështu që burrin e gruan i lith vetëm dashuria e senseve, nevoja fiziologjike, kurse në shpirt, në ndjenjat, në mendimet ata mbeten të huaj njëri për tjetrin. Edhe si zgjidhje të krizës seksuale Tolstoi propozonte një utopi reaksionare, e cila është mohimi i jetës dhe i çdo përparimi.

Rryma historike me fuqinë e saj të papërkulshme shkoi përpara pa marrë parasysh theoritë e fillosofëve ëndërronjës se zhvillimi i shoqërisë njerëzorë nuk është bërë, të paktën gjer më sot, pas planeve të paramenduara të utopistëve që ndërtojnë sisteme pa dalë nga shtëpia.

Kriza seksuale u zhvillua, u thellua, u ashpërsua, arriu kulmin, sidomos nga lufta e këtej. Me gjithë këtë format e vjetra nuk u çduknë: njerëzia vazhdojnë të martohen, të rrojnë pa lidhje morale, ti vënë brirë njëri-tjetrit, të farmakosen, të vriten. Asnjë theori, asnjë thirrje, asnjë sistem i moralistëve të skandalizuar nuk qe në gjendje të ndalonte këtë rrymë të fuqishme të evolucionit social. Mirëpo: nga e keqia del e mira. Fjala e thellë e urtësisë popullore gjeti këtu një vërtetim të shkëlqyer. Kriza vetë krijoi tipin e ri të gruas. Atë që se bënë dot filozofët me sistemet e tyre e bënë fuqitë e verbra të jetës. E shtytur nga nevoja ekonomike gruaja la vatrën e familjes dhe dolli të kërkonte punë për të rrojtur; u përpoq ballë për ballë me realitetin ku mbretëron principi struggle for life, domethënë i konkurrencës së pamëshirshme, i luftës së të gjithëve kundër të gjithëve. Përpara gruas u çelën dyert e shkollave, e universiteteve, e magazinave, e zyrave, e spitaleve e laboratorëve etj. Kështu që sot, numri i stenografisteve, daktilografeve, kasiereve, modisteve, doktoreshave, avukateshave, me një fjalë i grave që punojnë, nuk bëhet hesap. Gjer die ishim mësuar të shihnim në këto detyra ca plaka të fishkura, të krrusura me syzat mi hundë, me leshra të bardha e me shkop në dorë. Sot shohim vajza të këndshme, gra në lulen e moshës, të bukura, të qeshura e plot jetë e gjallëri.

E dobët, pa pështetje, naive, e mitur, sentimentale, plot iluzione e paragjykime, gruaja në fillim u shtyp nga kontakti i parë me realitetin e ashpër. Shumë prej tyre nuk qenë të zonjat ti bëjnë ballë situatës së re dhe u mundnë - prandaj rëketë me lot, tragjeditë shpirtërore, vetëvrasjet nuk kanë hesap. Por, dal nga dalë eksperienca u shtua, gratë që kaluan me sukses këtë provë zjarri u treguan rrugën të tjerave. Kështu u krijua tipi i ri i gruas moderne, i gruas beqare, si thotë Z-a Kollontai.

Edhe gjëja më interesante në librin e saj është studimi paralel në mes gruas së gjertanishme, gruas së vjetër dhe gruas së re, gruas që punon.

Gruaja e vjetër, domethënë gruaja e edukuar, pas sistemit të vjetër, është skllave e ndjenjave të saj. Kurse e re, e cila është shtrënguar të punojë për të rrojtur, duhet ti dominojë ndjenjat, të stërvitë vullnetin e saj që tu bëjë ballë me sukses vështirësive të panumërta të jetës. Puna nuk pyet në je i brengosur, në e kë zemrën të thyer, po lyp që të jesh në krye të detyrës në orën e caktuar. Prandaj gruaja që punon duhet ti fshehë ndjenjat e vuajtjet e saj morale prapa një muri gjakftohtësie dhe ti jepet më tërë fuqinë punës që bën.

Gruaja e vjetër ish e mësuar të çfaqej gjithmonë e bindur, e përulur përpara burrit, zotit fuqiplotë; të fshihte ndjenjat, mendimet, me një fjalë shpirtin e saj, dhe të bëhej si një hije e burrit. Gruaja e re duke mësuar, duke punuar, duke u përpjekur ballë për ballë me jetën, u bë një personalitet, filloi të ketë një pikëpamjen të sajën mi këto çështje. Prandaj gruaja moderne kërkon që burri të mos buzëqeshë me ironi kur ajo çfaq një mendim, po të përpiqet ta kuptojë, të mundohet ta bindë me argumente të logjikshme dhe të respektojë mendimet e saj. Gruaja e vjetër nuk dinte ta çmonte indipendencën personale. Edhe skish se çta bënte indipendencë kurse po të mos kish përkrahjen e burrit nuk ish e zonja ti bënte ballë jetës asnjë ditë. Gruaja e re duke filluar të rrojë me punën e saj, duke u bërë materialisht indipendente nga burri, nisi të çmonte edhe indipendencën morale. Për gruan e vjetër tërë kuptimi i jetës përmblidhet në ndjenjat e dashurisë, kaqë sa po të kish zemrën të zbrazët, tërë jeta i dukej e zbrazët. Burri i dashur ishte gjithçka për të; ajo nuk ish e kënaqur kur burri nuk merrej tërë kohën me të. Kurse duke marrë pjesë aktive në jetën sociale, duke u bërë një vitull e dobishme në maqinën e jetës ekonomike gruaja zgjeroi horizontin e saj. Për gruan e re dashuria nuk është më tërë kuptimi, tërë përmbajtja e jetës. Kjo nuk do me thënë se ajo nuk është e zonja të dojë. Përkundrazi duke mësuar, duke punuar, duke vuajtur, duke zgjeruar horizontin, gruaja e re pasuron natyrën e saj, dhe dashuria e saj bëhet më e hollë, më e komplikuar, më e thellë. Vetëm në periudha kur nuk është rrëmbyer nga vala e pasionit, gruaja moderne ka me se të merret dhe nuk vuan nga zbrazëtia e jetës. Këto janë me pak fjalë karakteristikat më kryesore që e çquajnë gruan moderne nga e vjetra. Tani, na pëlqen neve, a sna pëlqen ky tip i ri i gruas, ajo është tjetër punë. Ne këtu duam të kuptojmë atë që është, të kuptojmë gruan e shekullit të XX.

Sot për sot, gruaja moderne është në pakicë, edhe shumica e burrave nuk janë pajtuar me këtë realitet, domethënë nuk e shikojnë këtë tip gruaje si një gjë normale,. prandaj kriza seksuale vazhdon në një kaos të plotë. Se, fundi i fundit, ajo është lidhur me krizën e madhe ekonomike dhe morale që po kalon njerëzia dhe njëra nuk të zgjidhet pa tjetrën. Sido qoftë, zgjidhja do të vijë duke shkuar përpara e jo duke u kthyer prapa.

Minerva, 1933 

STANDART.

----------


## Apollyon

Fëmija i vogël e pyet nënën;

- Përse po qan?
-Sepse jam grua, i thotë nëna...

-Nënë nuk po të kuptoj! iu përgjigj djali. Nëna e afron nga vetja e pëqafon dhe i thotë:
-As që do me kuptosh ndonjëherë, biri im. 

Më vonë fëmija e pyet të atin e tij:

-Përse po me duket se nëna po qan pa arsye?

-Të gjitha gratë qajnë pa arsye, kështu iu përgjigj i ati fëmijës.

Fëmija i vogël u rrit e u bë burrë, por prapëseprapë nuk e kuptoi përse qajnë gratë. Në fund iu drejtua Zotit dhe kur Zoti iu lajmërua, e pyeti:

-O Zot, përse gratë qajnë aq lehtë?

Zoti u përgjigj:..............
Si thoni ju, u përgjigj Perëndia?

U pergjigj u pergjigj..


Zoti u përgjigj: 
-Kur e krijova gruan mu desh ta krijoja të mbinatyrshme. Ja kam dhuruar supet aq të forta që ta mbajë peshën e botës dhe njëkohësisht aq të buta që të krijojë rehati... I kam dhënë forcën e brendshme që të përballojë lindjen e fëmijës dhe mospranimin të cilin shumë herë e përjeton nga vet fëmijët e saj. I kam dhënë forcën, e cila e ndihmon që gjithmonë të shkojë përpara edhe atëherë kur të gjithë të tjerët dorë- zohen, të kujdeset për familjen e saj edhe atëherë kur është e sëmurë dhe e lodhur, gjithnjë pa u ankuar. I kam dhuruar ndjenjat që t´i dojë fëmijët e saj, pavarësisht se ata ndonjëherë e lëndojnë atë thellë në shpirt. I kam dhënë fuqinë që ta pranojë bashkëshortin me të gjitha mungesat që ka dhe e kam krijuar në atë formë atë që nga grindjet e tij t´ia mbrojë zemrën. I kam dhënë zgjuarsinë që ta dijë se bashkëshorti i mirë asnjëherë nuk e lëndon gruan e tij por nganjëherë e provon forcën dhe vendosmërinë e saj për të qëndruar pranë tij deri në kundërshtime. Në fund i dhurova lotin që derdh, i cili i përket vetëm asaj që ta shfrytëzojë sa herë që të ketë nevojë për ti përballuar sfidat e jetës. Në këtë lot ka me të vërtetë të drejtë sepse askush nuk mund të përballoje kaq shumë pa thënë asnjë fjalë, sa gruaja në të vërtetë është në gjendje të përballojë!

Bukuria e gruas nuk qëndron në rrobat që vesh, as në linjat trupit, as në mënyrën se si i kreh flokët. Bukuria e gruas qëndron në sytë e saj, sepse ata janë dyert e zemrës së saj, vendi ku banon dashuria.

*Kshu që djem/burra, respektoni gratë që keni ne krah, ose ato që do keni në krah, sepse duke keqtrajtuar gruan, bëni mëkatin më të madh.*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Me siguri jane fjale te embla e jam me se e sigurte qe vendi i gruas eshte me i larte sa ai qe i jepet, por perseri gruaja eshte me e forte sec duket. Jo te gjitha grate e shprehin lodhjen nepermjet loteve...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me pak fjale mese e bukur dhe shume e vertete ...

----------


## The Clown

Grate jan shume sensitive dhe te ndjeshme dhe meritojne rrespekt nga burrat flas per ato qe jane te ndershme.

----------


## -BATO-

Shkrim i bukur por bën fjalë për gratë e kohëve të shkuara.

Këto të sotmet nuk janë më ashtu.

----------


## busavata

> Pse?..sepse eshte ne mode,as nje grua nuk qan..po ta di..se sesht ne mode.


gratë jan zbukurimi i natyres..
ato jetojn neper kangë..
edhe jan inspirim i burrave...
por prap se prap 
ata i mbyllin ne kuzhin edhe ja humbin te drejen e fjales...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> gratë jan zbukurimi i natyres..
> ato jetojn neper kangë..
> edhe jan inspirim i burrave...
> por prap se prap 
> ata i mbyllin ne kuzhin edhe ja humbin te drejen e fjales...


Te gjitha jane te verteta...po te jene ne mode.

Kush eshte ai burre qe thot un komandoj gruan:
1)Ja fut kot ka filluar e plaket..
2)Do te behet i zgjuar si gruaja..mos thot te verteten..

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Grat jane mbeshtetje per burrin,jane aspirin kur jani nervoz, jane ushqim kur jeni te uritur,jane muzik kur skeni qka te ndegjoni,jane prodhuese per shtimin e burrave,po jane gjithqka po dijani vleren.*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *Grat jane mbeshtetje per burrin,jane aspirin kur jani nervoz, jane ushqim kur jeni te uritur,jane muzik kur skeni qka te ndegjoni,jane prodhuese per shtimin e burrave,po jane gjithqka po dijani vleren.*


Ke shum e shum te drejte..

Jan mbeshtetje-si pateric..
Jan ushqim-se te japin me honger-kur ti teket..
Jan muzik-kur flasin..se dhe e kupton per cfar duhen kufiet..
Jan prodhuese-burrit si intereson prodhimi-ka interes tjeter...

----------

